# [UK NR] Simon Crawford Square 1- 9.15 Single



## scotzbhoy (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2013)

I was going to say "don't you mean ER" when I realised that Andrea is Italian. Nice job Simon (what was his average?)


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 19, 2013)

12.60, (29.90), (9.15), 12.35, 22.40 = 15.78


----------



## Iggy (Nov 19, 2013)

Really awesome. I was wondering when you'd get an official sub 10.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 19, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I was going to say "don't you mean ER" when I realised that Andrea is Italian. Nice job Simon (what was his average?)



Yeah thats what i thought to LOL


----------



## 78BFE (Nov 19, 2013)

Good job, congratulations!


----------

